# Have been thinking of Orbea Orca.



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello Orbea owners,

I have been thinking of getting an Orbea Orca w/ full Sram Red. In the past, I owned or rode a De Rosa, Serotta, Colnago and now I ride a Look 585. I am thinking of getting a new bike and Orbea Orca is the one that I am thinking of. Here are my questions for you Orbea lovers.

Why Orbea?
Why Orca?
What is Orbea Orca ride like? Stiff, comfort or both?
Anyone out out there ever owned any bike that I've mentioned above before? What is your comparission?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Look 585


----------



## Aussie Orca (Aug 11, 2009)

I've owned my Orca for a little over 12 months. Very smooth, very responsive, very easy to ride large distances, the biggest so far being a touch under 100 miles (160 km). The handling is fantastic. I like fast and twisty descents and it has never left me wondering if I'm gonna make it around the corner, unlike some previous bikes. Never had to deal with warranty, but everyone's got their horror stories, and it also comes down to how good your LBS is.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Orbea Opal rider here. It's stiff (as mentioned earlier), but also smooth in a racy way. Make sure as with any race bike to have a proper fit done - 1 mm off and you're out of calibration. I recommend Mike from Bike Connect in Palo Alto.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have had a Look 565, 2006 Orbea Opal and now an Orca(2007). I rode the Opal and Orca back to back for over a year. To me the Orca was stiffer and, yet more comfortable. The Look had the best ride quatlities. Having said that I am still riding the Orca andam approaching 4000 miles on it this year!.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Orbea vs everything else*

I've ridden Trek, Orbea, and Binachi over the last few years. Orbea has one quality that none of the other do. The bike just seems to always be asking for more, like a little voice in your head that says "This would be even more fun if we go a little faster." While the Trek and Bianchi ae wonderful and capable frames, they don't seem to have the same spirit as my Orbea (soon to be plural).


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll get a Orca in the future, have a Onix now and it's just such an impressive bike. The Onix is smooth as glass on rides and fast. If performance moves higher with price and the models it's hard to imagine how a Orca would ride and I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

The Orca is the coolest looking bike made by any manufacturer. Not that it will make you any faster, but who doesn't love a gorgeous looking bike?


----------



## sotiris (Mar 24, 2010)

Geoffersonspin said:


> The Orca is the coolest looking bike made by any manufacturer. Not that it will make you any faster, but who doesn't love a gorgeous looking bike?


its true..


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

Geoffersonspin said:


> The Orca is the coolest looking bike made by any manufacturer. Not that it will make you any faster, but who doesn't love a gorgeous looking bike?


+1:thumbsup:


----------

